# Reg Honestech tvr for windows7



## mathengeorge (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been using Honestech tvr 2.0 as part of Honestech TV plus on Windows XP platform. My old laptop is dead. I have new laptop with Windows 7. The honestech tvr is not working with this platform. Can anyone help me regarding this. I tried Honestech tvr 2.5 also with no success. The program is running but cant see any channels. When Honestech tvr 2.5 is run it is altering the colour pattern from aero to basic.Is there a honestech 3.0 version If so how can I download it free?


----------

